# Announcing the new TRIO12 subwoofer



## Creative Sound

Announcing the Preorder pricing for the new TRIO12!

This new sub driver is designed to partner with a pair of the APR12 passives and so for a limited time this will be sold with 2 of the APRs and you get 1 FREE. Shipping and applicable taxes (for Canadians) are extra. Inventory is expected on the 9th and shipments should begin Oct 12 and 13.

Specification Sheet (Preliminary)

TRIO12 single sub driver US$139, C$144

TRIO12/2APR12 single driver and 2 passives US$199, C$219

Quartet12B subwoofer kit, 1 TRIO12, 2APR12, BASH500, cabinet feet, mounting hardware US$399, C$439 

Quartet12H subwoofer kit, 1 TRIO12, 2APR12, HPSA500, cabinet feet, mounting hardware US$449, C$489

Documentation for various alignments is in progress. We appreciate your patience.

Bob





















​


----------



## StereoClarity

20mm....one way:sn:


----------



## Mike P.

I've been modeling this sub to see its capabilities, for $139 this sub is going to be the new standard for value. :T


----------



## mwmkravchenko

Mike P. said:


> I've been modeling this sub to see its capabilities, for $139 this sub is going to be the new standard for value. :T


Yep a couple of designs up my sleeve to. Just need the time to knock them out.

Mark


----------



## fredk

Is $139/$144 a pre-order price or the standard price?

I gather from the kits this driver will handle/require 500W.


----------



## Creative Sound

fredk said:


> Is $139/$144 a pre-order price or the standard price?
> 
> I gather from the kits this driver will handle/require 500W.


Hi,

Haven't decided on the regular price yet, likely US$149 but there may be some other combinations with attractive pricing. The spec sheet needs some more work including the power handling which is 350 watts RMS or 700 peak. The modelling for the kits is based on 500 watt plate amps.

Bob


----------



## fredk

OK, thanks.


----------



## Bengoshi2000

Bob - I'm seriously considering the Trio12/PRx2 setup for my DIY sub. Would there be any problem in having the Trio12 in a downfiring config.?


----------



## Creative Sound

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Bob - I'm seriously considering the Trio12/PRx2 setup for my DIY sub. Would there be any problem in having the Trio12 in a downfiring config.?


Norm,

That should work fine.

Bob


----------



## looneybomber

Bengoshi2000 said:


> Bob - I'm seriously considering the Trio12/PRx2 setup for my DIY sub. Would there be any problem in having the Trio12 in a downfiring config.?


It'll transfer just a little vibration into the floor. To help cancel that, you could buy 2 kits, have a front and rear driver, then twin side mounted drivers. That then means you can get a bigger amp! +6db FTW!:dumbcrazy:

In all seriousness, I've had a down firing sub in the past, Klipsch Sub12, and it did transfer more energy into the floor than I liked. Some people, however, enjoy it because it's like having a free tactile transducer.:hsd: But it's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## favelle

What's the difference between the TRIO12H and TRIO12B?


----------



## Mike P.

The TRIO12H uses the HPSA 500 watt amp and the TRIO12B uses the Bash 500 watt amp.


----------



## favelle

Does the HPSA warrant the price difference?


----------



## Mike P.

It depends what you want. The HPSA has a Parametric EQ that can boost or cut any frequency from 18 - 80 hz for fine tuning the response of the sub.


----------



## favelle

Mike P. said:


> It depends what you want. The HPSA has a Parametric EQ that can boost or cut any frequency from 18 - 80 hz for fine tuning the response of the sub.


Cool, thanks for the info man!


----------



## johnnyfamous

Recieved my kit today. Thanks Bob! The kit is of very good quality!

there is a big difference between cheap and value, this sub is definitely not cheap! I look forward to the build,, but mostly the improvement in my HT

thanks again.


----------

